# Powerhead Placement



## Kam Sandhu (17 Sep 2014)

Hi All

Was just looking for some advice placement of a power head.

I have a Rio 180 with the internal filter. The outlet is pointed up for surface movement.

Is it best to place the power head in the same direction as the filter outlet?


----------



## tim (17 Sep 2014)

Yes, flow should point in the same direction for best results.


----------



## Kam Sandhu (17 Sep 2014)

Cool, so I was thinking, leave lily pipe pointing up and place the power head in the proximity pointing down?


----------



## Kam Sandhu (17 Sep 2014)

Is this position ok?




 

I can't tell if some fish are having a hard time with the flow or playing in it!!!


----------



## fatih şenel (25 Sep 2014)

No need for fresh water in this device. Is required for the marine aquarium.


----------

